# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pulla postare dhe kartolina te vjetra

## aska_peja

Pershendetje

I kam gjetur disa Pulla Postare reth 30 vite te vjetra, edhe disa kartolina shum te vjetra, 

nder ato ishin edhe 5 Pulla Postare te vjetra te Shqiperis ku shkruante Shqiperia

do i sjelli te gjitha ketu si foto qe ti shihni e te me tregoni se a kan vler, ose sa kan vler,

mund te pergjigjen edhe Shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Gjermani, ndoshta din ma shum

----------


## iliria e para

E ku jane?

----------


## aska_peja

> E ku jane?


qe jam duke i skenu e tash i sjell, nese mendove ku jan pullat postare, ato i kam ketu ne Gjermani

po i kam gjet, pulla postare jan pom doket njo 235 cop

----------


## aska_peja

si ti sjell fotot nga PC-ja ime ne ket qafe, me trego dikush ju lutem

----------


## aska_peja

do i sjell edhe dy te tjera

----------


## aska_peja

ketu jan edhe do tjera

----------


## aska_peja

Pulla postare te vjetra, Alte brief Marken

----------


## aska_peja

Pulla postare te vjetra, Alte brief Marken

----------


## aska_peja

....................

----------


## aska_peja

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## aska_peja

a           a                       a

----------


## aska_peja

a                                              s

----------


## aska_peja

....................................

----------


## aska_peja

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## aska_peja

......................................

----------


## aska_peja

----------------------------------

----------


## aska_peja

´ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß

----------


## aska_peja

te tjerat do i postoj me von, se ka shum,

----------


## aska_peja

............................. .

----------


## aska_peja

,                                         .

----------

